# Just purchased a used Craftsman GT 917.273080 Lots of rear-end racket.



## cpnbnanamn (Apr 8, 2016)

Just picked up a used Craftsman GT 46" automatic mower. One thing I noticed, is that when I start moving forward, initially, there is a lot of noise coming from either the transaxle, or the rear-end (thinking transaxle). Doesn't seem to make the noise when I disengage the transaxle, and just push the mower. Wanted to see if anyone had any thoughts before I send it into a shop, or tear into it myself. 

Also, when I retract the deck, doesn't seem to come that high up. Is that normal?

-Roger


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like the hydro pump is bad.
As far as the deck, it should lift 4"-6" ,from bottom to top.
It could be out of adjustment.


----------



## cpnbnanamn (Apr 8, 2016)

What are we talking in terms of repair costs? Im pretty mechanically inclined. Is it something I can change oit myself?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you can find a new(or good used ) pump,you'd have to completely flush the hydro system,and any filters for it.
Might be easier to find a complete unit,and swap it out.
This should give you an idea:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-part/917273080/0247/1509200/p9120342/00011.html

It won't be cheap !


----------

